

Roger McNamee says social is over - the_gws
http://www.businessinsider.com/roger-mcnamee-video-2011-7

======
pedalpete
If you read the article and didn't watch the video, go back and watch it. The
text doesn't really do justice to what McNamee is saying.

At the same time, I disagree with many of his conclusions.

Listening and reading this I was surprised to see a Dell laptop on the podium.

